# UV cannon update



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

American DJ is awesome.They answered my email right away,they sent me a return label then shipped it back FedEx and it works great.Dont hesitate to buy anything from ADJ,they are the only place I will buy my lighting needs from now on.Happy haunting to all.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Glad you are happy. Did they say what was wrong with it? Had to be the bulb as there isn't much else in these things!


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

They didnt say but if it was just a bulb one would think they would of sent me one to try before paying for all that shipping,This thing weighs about 20+pounds and about the size of a huge subwoofer.


----------

